
Ask HN: How to evolve or sustain open source? - sendilkumarn
Opensource is great! It provides a medium for everyone to express their ideas, build products, collaborate with like minded people and feel good about it.<p>But opensource also provides the following:<p>* People (especially maintainers) getting burned out
* Not properly paid 
* Conflicts due to war of ideas
* Criticizing and&#x2F;or technology&#x2F;framework&#x2F;other policing 
* Ignoring contributions &#x2F; collaborations 
* Certain projects are neglected (even though they are awesome) just because they are individual projects.<p>How do you think the entire Opensource community should evolve?<p>What do you think should be there for an ideal Opensource community?<p>If we are building an Opensource initiative from the ground up, how it should be built and what are the expectations?<p>What is lacking currently in the community (a.k.a the most important thing to address)?
======
stockkid
I feel that as a community, we could grow to appreciate the fact that there
are actual human beings maintaining an open source project and they do not owe
anything to the users. Such appreciation could help alleviate:

> People (especially maintainers) getting burned out

